

Ask HN: Stripe-alike Payment gateway which allows creating product on the fly? - coodoo

Is there any payment service that provide something like Strpe's create charge API which allows website to create orders on the fly, instead of having to set up the product in advance ?<p>ps. we love stripe but not in the US :(<p>thanks.
======
duiker101
something like <https://gumroad.com> ?

